

The Truth About Lisp - charlieb
http://secretgeek.net/lisp_truth.asp

======
sedachv
More masterful examples of Lisp trolling:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20070706135935/brucio.blogspot.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070706135935/brucio.blogspot.com/)

[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Wyx0KPrm0gg/TGiGXfrwdRI/AAAAAAAAAN...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Wyx0KPrm0gg/TGiGXfrwdRI/AAAAAAAAANo/mDAfZ1JfTus/s1600/blubs.jpg)

------
mariuskempe
Hahahaha "It's lisp, paul graham, lisp, paul graham, all the way down."

------
kunjaan
The article starts with a grand puprose namely "In which the truth about lisp
is revealed, and some alternatives are enumerated."

But it ends up being one big collection of headlines and popular opinions
people have about the language. This has to be the worst article on Lisp I
have ever read.

Why would anyone without any amount of research choose to write on a subject?

I have to ask this : How can XSLT be a substitute for Lisp?

~~~
derefr
It's not a troll, it's a satire. Like this:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/ez2he/this_flash_rpg...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/ez2he/this_flash_rpg_will_change_everything_you_thought/).
The point of any satire is to get you to notice that the comments you're
making about the satire, could equally be applied to the thing it satirizes.
In this case:

> [Most articles about Lisp] start with a grand puprose namely "In which the
> truth about lisp is revealed, and some alternatives are enumerated."

> But [they] end up being one big collection of headlines and popular opinions
> people have about the language.

> Why would anyone without any amount of research choose to write on a
> subject?

(Also, on a completely separate tangent: XSLT can transform XML, and XSLT _is_
XML, so XSLT can transform XSLT. Thus, you could have "XSLT macros" that work
in the same way Lisp macros do.)

~~~
kunjaan
>Thus, you could have "XSLT macros" that work in the same way Lisp macros do.

Yes of course. How could I not see the power of XSLT macros?

------
codejoust
And it's hosted on an ASP blog. Quite Ironic.

